
A Production Outage Was Caused Using Kubernetes Pod Priorities - el_duderino
https://grafana.com/blog/2019/07/24/how-a-production-outage-was-caused-using-kubernetes-pod-priorities/
======
reilly3000
After spending a few months getting neck deep into K8s I’m resolved to steer
clear of it until 2020-2021 while the smart people work out all of the sharp
edges. Picking a tooling stack is complicated, and safe deployments still seem
to be a matter of technique rather than technology. I have no doubt the
ecosystem will reach a steady state, but until then Fargate ‘Just Works’ for
me.

~~~
lowdose
I have the same hindsight knowledge after using Tensorflow & Polymer 1.0 in
production. It almost seems like Google is trying to systemize so many
functionality at once it is bound to fail.

Every trade-off is essentially a bet in tech and if I would have had this
insight at the decision moment I would have picked PyTorch & React instead.

Lesson learned dont let your opinion of a business model cloud judgement on
choices in the stack. Facebook has made some remarkable innovative open source
projects that just work for the first mvp launch.

React went against all advise of keeping styling & content separated. PyTorch
compiled the graph on the fly while tensorflow required a very specific
procedure to define the graph on forehand, in TF 2.0 they caught up with
PyTorch.

~~~
reilly3000
I think Google abstracts around a level of complexity that only applies to the
world’s largest companies. Facebook has a clearer sense of the user since that
is their primary focus, whether that be the end user or developers.

